# Do you think that Nintendo will eventually make an Animal Crossing U?



## Paint (Sep 2, 2012)

I was thinking, because so far they've made one for every console since the first game.

So, do you think that Nintendo will eventually make a Wii U version of Animal Crossing? What do you think it'll be like, with the game pad?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, AC has been on every home console (including DS) to date.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

Animal Crossing has a huge fanbase, so it's obvious that we'll see a game on the Wii U. Probably in a few years.


----------



## selena98891 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wanna come to my town I have 2 stores target and Kmart


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 2, 2012)

They probably will, but it won't be for a really really long time. Probably another 4-5 years.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't see why they wouldn't. As long as it makes money, there is no reason not to!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't. As long as it makes money, there is no reason not to!



It DEFINITELY wont be called AC U, but I can see a best seller.

They should have the gamepad as a secondary screen.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, AC has been on every home console (including DS) to date.



Excluding NES, SNES, older stuff and, N64 for USA.


On-topic considering one of Nintendo Lands mini games is an AC styled apple quest I would be surprised if we saw some AC related games for WiiU but most likely not an actual standard AC game for at least 4-6 years.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Excluding NES, SNES, older stuff and, N64 for USA.
> 
> 
> On-topic considering one of Nintendo Lands mini games is an AC styled apple quest I would be surprised if we saw some AC related games for WiiU but most likely not an actual standard AC game for at least 4-6 years.


Yeah, Sweet something. Looks fun but pretty childish if ya ask me 
I do hope they have one for the Wii U, if they dont have one for 4 years I will definitely return the U.


----------



## Jake (Sep 3, 2012)

yes, but we'll have to wait a long time for it


----------



## Brad (Sep 3, 2012)

I would, considering Nintendo won't come out with any original IPs.

*OOH! EDGY!*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

But a valid point.

When was the last time Nintendo came out with something completely original?


----------



## Resetti. (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, maybe they do it, but we'll have to wait some years... like when the next Nintendo console spits up. BTW, I liked to see a GBA AC game... but that didn't happen. Only a minigame to see your island in GC. It HAD the potential...


----------



## Hazzaly (Sep 3, 2012)

Resetti said:


> Well, maybe they do it, but we'll have to wait some years... like when the next Nintendo console spits up. BTW, I liked to see a GBA AC game... but that didn't happen. Only a minigame to see your island in GC. It HAD the potential...


Even with sprited graphics it would have been too hard to fit the game onto a GBA cartridge. Think of all the furniture, all the masses of conversation. 

Anyway back on topic, Unless the 3DS version is a massive fail (99.9% unlikely) They will obviously make a Wii U version. But I imagine it will be towards the end of it's life, so several years away. 
I just hope they don't go overboard with realistic graphics, sure good looking graphics will be fine, but one thing I always hated in AC:CF was the clouds, they just didn't fit >.< I'm glad they fixed that in AC:3DS


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> They should have the gamepad as a secondary screen.


I can just imagine Nintendo using the Nintendo Wii U Gamepad as your character's inventory, for example, if you were to tap your shovel, it will appear in your character's hands and you will be able to use it on the main screen.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> But a valid point.
> 
> When was the last time Nintendo came out with something completely original?



Pikmin October 26, 2001 (JP) As far as I know last original game developed *and* published by Nintendo.


----------



## Brad (Sep 3, 2012)

Over a decade. My god. It's worse than I thought.


----------



## Hazzaly (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not a hardcore game series but the Wii franchise was more recent than Pikmin. Then stuff like Fire Emblem, Warioware and Mario&Luigi


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2012)

Hazzaly said:


> It's not a hardcore game series but the Wii franchise was more recent than Pikmin. Then stuff like Fire Emblem, Warioware and Mario&Luigi



Wii sports/resorts/etc I suppose you could consider but its not really a series it more of a sport game collection which has done before. (If you count this as orginal then the last original idea was November 19, 2006 (Wii sports)

Intelligent Systems developed The fire emblem series and the first Fire emblem game came out on April 20, 1990.

Wario Has been around for  since 1992 and his Warioware games are nothing more than fun minigames showing what the system could do. I.E Wii and DS controls) 

Mario and Luigi? You mean Like Superstar saga and Inside story? Well Superstar Sage came out in 2003 (Newer than 2001 granted not by much though) and its a gameplay original for nintendo but the main characters hah yea right!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Pikmin October 26, 2001 (JP) As far as I know last original game developed *and* published by Nintendo.



Jeez.
Wonder what the chances are they'll make a completely new game.


----------



## Hazzaly (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, still saying that wii games aren't hardcore there was wii sports, wii fit, wii music and wii party.
If Chibi robo counts then thats 2005?
You also have the smaller casual games like Rhythm Heaven, Brain age, Big Brain, Nintendogs. And I'm sure i remember them developing some smaller puzzle like games for wii ware.

But yeah I still agree they need a new franchise, I'm sure they promised that Miyamoto was working on one rather than the main franchises... god let us hope that it's not nintendoland


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not counting any of the Wii games as an original game.(Sports, Music, Fit, etc).

If Miyamoto is working on a completely new, original game that falls along the lines of Mario, Zelda, etc then I'll be more than happy to support it. But the Nintendoland stuff is just another sad excuse at trying to be original.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sure Animal Crossing U will come eventually. I just hope that they have a different team working on it, so we don't have to wait another 4 years for it. 

But you never know, what if the reason the 3DS version is taking so long is because they're including connectivity with a Wii U game that's on the way? It's possible.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

If there is one thing I would NOT want in AC3DS, it's connectivity with the Wii U.

also, if they changed the team, AC would be completely different.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2012)

Hazzaly said:


> Well, still saying that wii games aren't hardcore there was wii sports, wii fit, wii music and wii party.
> If Chibi robo counts then thats 2005?
> You also have the smaller casual games like Rhythm Heaven, Brain age, Big Brain, Nintendogs. And I'm sure i remember them developing some smaller puzzle like games for wii ware.
> 
> But yeah I still agree they need a new franchise, I'm sure they promised that Miyamoto was working on one rather than the main franchises... god let us hope that it's not nintendoland


Wii Music is just an instrument simulator that someone at Nintendo EAD thought of in 5 mins flat. Wii Fit is a fitness game was nintendos way of apologizing for making a whole generation fat and lazy with the NES haha. Wii sports is like I said, a sports game collection, nothing new. Wii Party is a blatant copy of Mario Party which dates back to the N64 in 1998.

As for Brainage and Big Brain both are more or less just a video game IQ test both came out in 2005 and were developed by Nintendo SPD and Nintendo EAD respectively.

Nintendogs is Nintendos spin of the "Petz" series dating back to 1995

As for rhythm heaven that's for another post as it's long and semi confusing gimme a moment.

Chibi Robo (June 23, 2005) was developed by Skip Ltd. with collaboration from Nintendo, so take that for what you will. As for me I wouldn't count it.

So for the last true original and unique nintendo developed and published game still remains as far as I know to be, Pikmin!(2001)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2012)

*RE: Rhythm heaven*

Okay, so rhythm heaven was first released on July 31, 2008. It was developed by Nintendo SPD Group No.1 & TNX Doesn't seem too bad huh? only 4 years ago. Well Rhythm actually has a little brother that was never let to roam outside of Japan. His name was,

"Rhythm Tengoku" he was released August 3, 2006 for the GBA and developed by Nintendo SPD Group No.1 & J.P.ROOM
So now it appears that Nintendos LAST original and unique game was released SIX years ago?! Well....no. It gets worse.

Ever hear of a game called "Elite beat agents"? Well it came out in November 6, 2006. Wait Garrett...you're not making any sense.
"Rhythm Tengoku" was released August 3, 2006 making it older than Elite beat agents! That's true. BUT! Just like Rhythm heaven "Elite Beat Agents" also has a little brother that never was able to leave Japan. HIS name was, "Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan" ......(yes his parents hated him.)...... He was released July 28, 2005. About 359 days older. Now you might be saying well It's possible that Nintendo didn't even know about "Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan" existence, it wasn't extremely popular that is and 1< year isn't a long time in game development! Well this COULD have been a valid argument if it weren't for "Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan" and "Elite Beat Agents" both being published by Nintendo.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

selena98891 said:


> Wanna come to my town I have 2 stores target and Kmart



This is spamming and it is off topic. Post on the right thread next time. 

OT: Yeah sorry for Mini Modding you guys :3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> This is spamming and it is off topic. Post on the right thread next time.
> 
> OT: Yeah sorry for Mini Modding you guys :3



They're new. but yeah. XD

Imagine when AC3DS comes out and TBT has like 50 new users who have no idea how to read the rules.


----------



## Winona (Sep 4, 2012)

I am very happy because Animal Crossing 3D isn't even released yet. Nintendo won't make a new AC until the older version isn't bought anymore and passes out of the minds of their customers.

So I guess that there won't be another AC for the next three years at least. 
This also means that the day we actually get another one, the price of the Wii U will have decreased a lot and I will finally be able to afford one (which is, unfortunetely, a must-do for me if there is going to be a new AC for this console).


----------



## Winona (Sep 4, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> I'm sure Animal Crossing U will come eventually. I just hope that they have a different team working on it, so we don't have to wait another 4 years for it.
> 
> But you never know, what if the reason the 3DS version is taking so long is because they're including connectivity with a Wii U game that's on the way? It's possible.



I highly doubt that. The only reason for waiting so long before releasing Animal Crossing 3D is that it was too early. Animal Crossing: City Folk isn't THAT old yet and there are a couple of promising games released in the last and next few months. 
Additionally, there will obviously _not_ be a wi-fi-connection to a possible Wii U-version, since an AC for the Wii U isn't even planned for now- while AC:3D is a finished game waiting for translation and last fixes.

Plus, the long time they work on the game does NOT depend on the team, but on Nintendo's decisions. They have no reason for completing a game earlier than they do. The releasing is thought out well. There is a system behind all of it- releasing one and then another, covering all target groups and keep them waiting long enough to make them really HOT for a new game.

/edit: sorry for the double posting, I had problems with connecting the texts.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Winona said:


> I highly doubt that. The only reason for waiting so long before releasing Animal Crossing 3D is that it was too early. Animal Crossing: City Folk isn't THAT old yet and there are a couple of promising games released in the last and next few months.
> Additionally, there will obviously _not_ be a wi-fi-connection to a possible Wii U-version, since an AC for the Wii U isn't even planned for now- while AC:3D is a finished game waiting for translation and last fixes.
> 
> Plus, the long time they work on the game does NOT depend on the team, but on Nintendo's decisions. They have no reason for completing a game earlier than they do. The releasing is thought out well. There is a system behind all of it- releasing one and then another, covering all target groups and keep them waiting long enough to make them really HOT for a new game.
> ...


Yeah, announcing AC3DS early was really exciting, but they really kept us waiting. Thank GOODNESS they at least have a release for Japan, now we can have better rough guesses.
ACCF is 4 years old though, thats pretty old. Plus its even nearing 2013. 
I hope there wont be wifi on Wii U. Well I do, but with the U's huge tech specs, I don't think it can survive 30 minutes without overheating.
These are just my first looks though, I dont want to cause "OH, your answers are wrong!" and stuff.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> They're new. but yeah. XD
> 
> Imagine when AC3DS comes out and TBT has like 50 new users who have no idea how to read the rules.


Spamming comes to mind, maybe bad trolling? XD

AC3DS will DEFINITELY be crowded, I don't plan playing on wifi because it ruins the fun when people give you items.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 4, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, announcing AC3DS early was really exciting, but they really kept us waiting. Thank GOODNESS they at least have a release for Japan, now we can have better rough guesses.
> ACCF is 4 years old though, thats pretty old. Plus its even nearing 2013.
> I hope there wont be wifi on Wii U. Well I do, but with the U's huge tech specs, I don't think it can survive 30 minutes without overheating.
> These are just my first looks though, I dont want to cause "OH, your answers are wrong!" and stuff.



Why on earth would you hope for no wi-fi!? I'm sure there are some PCs on todays market that have much higher specs than the WiiU and can still play online games. EDIT I read your 2nd post. Then don't accept gifts?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 4, 2012)

Winona said:


> Animal Crossing: City Folk isn't THAT old yet and there are a couple of promising games released in the last and next few months.
> Additionally, there will obviously _not_ be a wi-fi-connection to a possible Wii U-version, since an AC for the Wii U isn't even planned for now- while AC:3D is a finished game waiting for translation and last fixes.



ACCF isn't that old yet? It's been 4 years. Prior to this, AC games were released 3 years apart, by U.S. release dates at least (the GameCube game in 2002, Wild World in 2005, ACCF in 2008). If anything, AC 3DS is overdue.

And how would you know a Wii U game isn't planned yet? Just because they haven't announced it doesn't mean they're not planning one. And connectivity doesn't necessarily mean Wi-Fi connectivity. It could include importing your 3DS character or special items/events when the two systems are linked. Nintendo loves to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2012)

Of course there will be! City Folk was a fantastic seller on the Wii and is considered an "evergreen" title by them. Not to mention it's been on the Nintendo Selects line for a while too.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> They're new. but yeah. XD
> 
> Imagine when AC3DS comes out and TBT has like 50 new users who have no idea how to read the rules.



Fifty new users? Try like two hundred, haha.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> Fifty new users? Try like two hundred, haha.



how do i make sig

want 2 opn u gates?(No more gates in AC3DS, gonna have to come up with a new term.)

i can haz entire furnture set wit house exterer pls?

i wan 2 takl 2 mi frend in thred insted of pm

And lots and lots of 2005-2009 threads brought back from the dead by kids. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> how do i make sig
> 
> want 2 opn u gates?(No more gates in AC3DS, gonna have to come up with a new term.)
> 
> ...



How about towns?  That's what we all said back in the day, I really don't remember saying gates even though there were gates in Wild World.


----------



## Winona (Sep 6, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> ACCF isn't that old yet? It's been 4 years. Prior to this, AC games were released 3 years apart, by U.S. release dates at least (the GameCube game in 2002, Wild World in 2005, ACCF in 2008). If anything, AC 3DS is overdue.
> 
> And how would you know a Wii U game isn't planned yet? Just because they haven't announced it doesn't mean they're not planning one. And connectivity doesn't necessarily mean Wi-Fi connectivity. It could include importing your 3DS character or special items/events when the two systems are linked. Nintendo loves to do that sort of thing.



I meant that there are still some people playing the Wii-version. Also, a year and a half ago, they still brought advertise for the game on TV. Plus, there are still DLCs available for the game. All this means that Nintendo still makes good money with AC:CF. There is no reason to bring a new Animal Crossing, at least not a year ago. So it makes perfect sense for Nintendo to release AC:3D in the next few months. 
What I'm trying to say is that the release date has absolutely nothing to do with a bad team. It's all planned, and I rather want to wait for a good game than get another boring copy of the older versions, only with a sad 3D-effect added to it.

And of course a game can be in development before it is officially announced. But it makes no sense to start a new game if the previous version isn't even released, not only because the AC-team has enough work with AC:3D. If they're already working on a Wii U-title, then they've only started with a concept, which means, that there is no way for them to be able to put a Wii U-connectivity in the 3DS-version. (And at least *I* mean meeting people online.) Still, I think that they concentrate on AC:3D first.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 6, 2012)

Justin said:


> How about towns?  That's what we all said back in the day, I really don't remember saying gates even though there were gates in Wild World.



Yeah. "Come to my town, can I come to your town" sounds a lot better than gates.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 6, 2012)

Winona said:


> What I'm trying to say is that the release date has absolutely nothing to do with a bad team.
> 
> ...
> 
> And of course a game can be in development before it is officially announced. But it makes no sense to start a new game if the previous version isn't even released, not only because the AC-team has enough work with AC:3D.



Not sure what you mean by a bad team. I just meant a different team, which *could* allow them to work on both games simultaneously. It's not unheard of. New Super Mario Bros. Wii came out in November 2009 and then Super Mario Galaxy 2 came out six months later. We don't know what Nintendo has been working on, but surely they have multiple unannounced Wii U projects in the works. And it's possible that some of those projects could have been in the works for years. I'm not saying it's likely we'll get a Wii U AC game soon after the 3DS game, but I don't think it will take four years either.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 7, 2012)

I told myself I wouldn't get into these squabbles, but comparing New Super Mario Bros Wii to Super Mario Galaxy 2 is like comparing a rock to a precious gem, in that order pertaining to the two games.

Animal Crossing has one team, with further people coming in when new consoles are released to help them program the game around that system. A new team altogether would be a totally different experience, it's hard to make a game with someone else's ideas instead of your own. But if they brought in more people and made their team bigger, that gives them both benefits of being able to have a faster working process and more minds to throw out ideas.

I do think it should take four years or longer. Quality over quantity. We would be better off having one new AC game that will last for four or more years until a new one comes out, City Folk is still being bought and played even today. We're constantly getting new members *every single day* who want to play City Folk, and even Wild World. The thing with this series is that it's meant to be enjoyed for years, even after a new game in the series is released, that's why they take their time on these games. To make sure the game they are releasing is going to live for years to come.

I don't doubt there will be a Wii U AC game, but if there is it won't be released for a good four years after the console has been out.
I mean really.. the Wii U, and AC3DS aren't even out yet and people are wanting an AC game for it already? That's asking too much right now. Be thankful there is a game coming out at all soon and after a few years, then it would be appropriate to start asking for a Wii U AC.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't doubt there will be a Wii U AC game, but if there is it won't be released for a good four years after the console has been out.


+1

I didn't know there was only one team working on Animal Crossing

I'd really like it if they just pulled an overhaul and redid everything in the game.. or added a whole lot more content.

They've just been reusing all the old characters/personalities since the GC/N64 version, I'd really enjoy something honestly new, instead of the same content with some new features added around it..


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

It's quite silly that people are already asking about a Wii U Animal Crossing when the 3DS version isn't even out yet. We should be excited about the here and now and try to get our grubby hands on the 3DS one.


----------



## Paint (Sep 7, 2012)

I was just asking everyone if they thought it would be possible in the future. I'd rather have the 3DS version than a Wii U version, really.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2012)

The Wii will be reaching its 6th birthday this November And its safe to say the Wii U will be around for a good 6-7+ years within those 6-7+ years Nintendo will most definitely make another AC game.  Why AC is a Red rock. Nintendo likes red rocks.


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

It'll eventually happen since Nintendo really wants to push social networking with Miiverse, and what better game to use Miiverse then animal crossing?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 7, 2012)

^Exactly. Animal Crossing would be the perfect game to utilize (and popularize) the social networking/Miiverse features of Wii U. But it wouldn't do much good if they waited until 2017 when Wii U will likely be on the way out. Besides, AC games have always come out relatively early (in the first 2 years) of each system's life cycle.


----------



## Winona (Sep 8, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> ^Exactly. Animal Crossing would be the perfect game to utilize (and popularize) the social networking/Miiverse features of Wii U. But it wouldn't do much good if they waited until 2017 when Wii U will likely be on the way out. Besides, AC games have always come out relatively early (in the first 2 years) of each system's life cycle.



You don't honestly believe that there will be another Animal Crossing released within the next two years? I mean... really? Sorry to disappoint you, but that won't happen... As said before, Animal Crossing is a game whose purpose is to be enjoyed for years. Additionally, it's a game that requieres MUCH time and work to develop, as seen before.


----------



## I'm in love (Sep 8, 2012)

They already made one


----------



## I'm in love (Sep 8, 2012)

*com on*

I really need to post a new thread but It won't let me


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course! Animal Crossing is the best game ever! It might be long all though, but we can still play CF while we wait for it.


----------



## Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

For some reason, I doubt that the WiiU Version would be good... Just for some reason.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 10, 2012)

I reckon they will make it for the Wii U, but it'll be very very far away from now. 
To be honest though, I doubt I'll be buying it. I've only ever played Wild World and I'll be buying the 3DS version. There's just something about having it on a portable device that makes it really special. The gamecube version looked really cool and I would have played it if I hadn't stumbled onto Wild World first, but seen as we only have one TV in my house, I'm pretty sure my parents, sisters etc would get annoyed if I sat there playing animal crossing when they wanted to watch tele :')


----------



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

They probably will in a few years (maybe 3-4), but I doubt I'll bother getting it. I already have a Wii which I very, very rarely play. I'm just not interested in the Wii U at all. And plus, seeing from what we're getting in AC3DS, I don't really see what they could do to improve it on Wii U. If anything, it'd end up just being like CF, basically an imitation of the previous AC title but on a home console.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 11, 2012)

They might try but It'll take them 3 years to finish it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 11, 2012)

They *just* got finished with making AC3DS.

They're not going to start working on another one until everywhere in the world has had this one for at least a year, and it depends on how well the Wii U itself does, which is probably going to surprise them this time. If the Wii U does good at all, they might make an AC for it, but.. I just seriously doubt they will.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 11, 2012)

Animal crossing is a far to bigger franchise for Nintendo to not make for the Wii U. Even if the console isn't a success, they will still make it to attract fans of the series in order to boost their sales. But in reality, we're not going to see anything of the next Animal crossing game in any way shape or form for another 3 years at the VERY least.

That's just my opinion on it though.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 11, 2012)

Gandalf said:


> Animal crossing is a far to bigger franchise for Nintendo to not make for the Wii U. Even if the console isn't a success, they will still make it to attract fans of the series in order to boost their sales. But in reality, we're not going to see anything of the next Animal crossing game in any way shape or form for another 3 years at the VERY least.
> 
> That's just my opinion on it though.



I agree with that 100%


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 11, 2012)

No, I don't think they ever will release an Animal Crossing Wii U version, considering the fact that they are still having trouble trying to release the 3DS version (which is really bugging me now) Although, they may introduce the game for the Wii U version about 3-4 years *after* AC3DS has released. However I don't think there is a chance of that happening! I guess we'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

I think they will. As stated before - it is a very popular series - but also stated before - it will be a long time (unfortunately :'( ) until we see one...


----------



## Toeto (Oct 24, 2012)

Well it they eventually make one, I'm buying a wii u..


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 24, 2012)

Even if they do make one, I probably won't be buying it. I don't have the money to buy a new system just for one game, and the Wii U has yet to wow me enough to feel the need to spend so much money on it. I'm just as happy playing on my 3DS. I never got City Folk either, for that matter. I prefer Animal Crossing on the handheld so I can play whenever and wherever I want!


----------



## pruzzy (Nov 7, 2012)

I think they will in a matter of time. With new leaf it will probably take some time though. I think that on the pad you have they player and where people, places, rocks, flowers, trees, etc. are and on the TV it has the main game with more colours, and everything. Or maybe on the pad it has your pockets, fish/bugs, map, and all that stuff.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

They probably will but it's going to be a really long time until we see it. I'm not even getting the Wii U yet. There's only two games that are coming out that I want for it. Also i can't afford it right now in my life.


----------

